# 750-881 Sommer-Winterzeit



## FelixSch (25 Februar 2017)

Hallo,

Kann ich den FbSummer_Wintertime aus der Bibliothek Scheduler_03.lib auch für den 750-881 verwenden und nicht nur für den 750-841? In der Doku vom 22.06.2016 ist nur der 750-841 verwendbar. 
Welchen Fb aus welcher Bibliothek kann ich für den 750-881 für die Zeitumstellung verwenden?

Grüße 
Felix


----------



## Rayk (25 Februar 2017)

...ich hatte es mit der "DaylightSaving.lib" realisiert
 aber in der neuen Firmware V10 kann man die automatische Zeitumstellung einstellen WBS -->Daylight Saving Time (DST)-->Automatic (EU)
mfg. Rayk


----------



## FelixSch (25 Februar 2017)

Firmware revision 01.02.05 (03)
Hallo und Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

der PFC ist einer der 1. Generation mit der Firmware revision 01.02.05 (03).
Kann ich da die Version 10 installieren?

Grüße
Felix


----------



## dast (25 Februar 2017)

FelixSch schrieb:


> Firmware revision01.02.05 (03)
> 
> Hallo und Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
> 
> ...



Ja, habs erst heute gemacht! Einfach kurzes Mail an den WAGO-Support, dann bekommst du die neue FW zugeschickt.

LG Daniel.


----------

